# pied x axanthic



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi all.

I'm looking to breed piebald and axanthic royals, but was just wondering what would happen if I crossed them.

would I just get axanthics het pied, and pied het axanthic, or would I get pieds with the axantic colours sort of "Axanthic pieds" like there are albino pieds?

I'm a little new to the idea of crossing royals, and I'm planning on breeding only pied to pied etc, but it was an idea for a future side project.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

piebald to axanthic, would give you 
normals het axanthic and het pied,


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

In your first generation you'd get all normals who are heterozygous for Axanthic and Pied because these are both recessive genes.

In the second generation, crossing your normal double hets, you'd get (on average):

1/16 Axanthic Pied
3/16 Axanthic possible het pied
3/16 Pied possible het Axanthic
9/16 Normal possible het Axanthic and/or Pied


----------



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

*axanthic pied pic*

http://i346.photobucket.com/albums/p422/captivebredreptileforums/piexanthic_1.gif


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

hugh.jones said:


> http://i346.photobucket.com/albums/p422/captivebredreptileforums/piexanthic_1.gif


 quite nice... like it


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

12 months on from the original post.... 

we've learned a lot in 12 months and there are some interesting things in the cooker now "winks"


----------

